# Junk Food



## midlandsguy27 (Mar 15, 2009)

Ok,

I have been suffering with dp/ dr for the last 2 months and it has been hell. I changed my diet ate all healthy and I felt worse and lost 2 stone in weight. Now within the last few days I have been eating pure junk food as well as my 5 per day.

The last few days I have felt slighter better in that I feel a bit more connected to people. What i would say is eat what you want and don't obsess about it.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Well if you are used to junk food it its a big change for your body and you will feel more sick the first months!


----------



## HereIsEverywhere (Dec 22, 2008)

I feel worse when i eat a lot of junk food. I mean granted, when i ate at my healthiest i would occasionally binge on some junk but it would usually remind me even more that i needed to stay away from it. But I don't obsess when I eat healthy, I just do it or don't. The obsession part probably didn't help matters...


----------



## steezysam (Nov 22, 2008)

Junk food is full of MSG and other addicting additives. It's normal to go through a period of junk food withdrawal. Everyone should be trying to eat nutritious (organic if possible) foods. Don't make the change to healthy food over night. The transition should be very slow and steady. For example. Instead of having 2 sodas per day, have one. Junk food might make you feel good for a little while, but you will come down crashing.


----------

